# glib consistently being reinstalled



## Grell (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey, I know there was an entry on updating glib in UPDATING and I have followed the instructions that were laid out. However, ever since that change glib is constantly being reinstalled every time I update my installed ports. It doesn't really affect my system negatively but I wanted to know how I can fix this. Thanks in advance.

-Grell


----------



## Grell (Aug 22, 2013)

*BUMP*
Come on, no one else has this problem or knows how to fix it?


----------



## good-beastie (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,

Does `portmaster --check-depends` ask about any dependency?


----------



## Grell (Aug 28, 2013)

good-beastie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Does `portmaster --check-depends` ask about any dependency?



No, no problems when I run `portmaster --check-depends`. But here is the output when I use portmaster to upgrade my ports:

```
[root@BrickHouse /usr/ports/devel/git]# portmaster -da
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates

	===>>> The devel/gio-fam-backend port moved to devel/glib20
	===>>> Reason: Obsoleted by new functionality in glib20

===>>> Launching child to reinstall gio-fam-backend-2.34.3

===>>> All >> gio-fam-backend-2.34.3 (1/1)

	===>>> The devel/gio-fam-backend port moved to devel/glib20
	===>>> Reason: Obsoleted by new functionality in glib20


===>>> Currently installed version: glib-2.36.3
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/glib20

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for devel/glib20 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/glib20 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/glib20

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.72 to p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.74

===>>> All >> p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.72 (2/2)

===>>> Currently installed version: p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.72
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


===>>> All >> (2)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
	Re-install glib-2.36.3
	Upgrade p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.72 to p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.74

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y]
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2013)

You have overlooked the following entry `grep -A22 20130731 /usr/ports/UPDATING`


----------



## Grell (Aug 28, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> You have overlooked the following entry `grep -A22 20130731 /usr/ports/UPDATING`


That fixed it, thanks.


----------

